# San lấp mặt bằng thuận an bình dương



## sieutocviet4 (22/7/21)

San lấp mặt bằng hay giải phóng mặt bằng đều là bước tiến quan trọng, cần ưu tiên trước khi có thể bắt đầu 1 công trình nào đó. 
Nhờ công việc này các mặt bằng sẽ được đảm bảo chắc chắn, hạn chế tối đa những thảm họa có thể xảy ra.






Dịch vụ công tác san lấp gồm những gì?
San lấp mặt bằng giá rẻ là gì?


Cụ thể, muốn san bằng mọi khu vực đất trống thì những chỗ đất cao gồ lên sẽ được đào đất và dùng để lấp cho khu vực bị lõi 
hay thấp hơn, còn muốn dất có hình dốc sườn núi thì cũng dùng cách đào đất tương tự. 
Quy trình này kết hợp với các yếu tố cộng hưởng (theo bảng thiết kế, độ thoát nước của dòng chảy ngầm, vị trí địa lý,…) 
Các kĩ sư sẽ đưa ra phương án và được người làm thi công với sự chỉ đạo đó. Có 3 bước chính:
    Đào đất (đào thủ công, dùng xe đào, máy đào)
    Di chuyển đất đến khu vực cần san lấp.
    Đắp đất, làm khu vực đó trở nên chắc chắn theo thiết kế.






Xe dùng trong quá trình thi công san lấp mặt bằng:


    Xe lôi dùng để chuyên chở các vật liệu.
    Xe tải hàng có trọng tải từ 1000kg trở lên.
    Xe đùa phục vụ cho công việc của nhân công.






Xe dùng di chuyển đến nhiều nơi san lấp mặt bằng với giá rẻ:


    Xe ben chở hàng vật liệu.
    Xe tải chở hàng có tải trọng lớn (trên 1 tấn).


----------

